# need infos about Thrixopelma ockerti



## Dreamslave (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone here has some information about thrixopelma ockert?

Is it terrestrial, burrower, arboreal? Does it need a lot of humidity? Warm temperature? Is it an aggressive, defensive or docile?

Basically is it easy to care for?

Im asking all those questions because i couldn't find any information about caring for this species.


----------



## bliss (Sep 29, 2008)

Dreamslave said:


> Anyone here has some information about thrixopelma ockert?
> 
> Is it terrestrial, burrower, arboreal? Does it need a lot of humidity? Warm temperature? Is it an aggressive, defensive or docile?
> 
> ...


hi!  yes that is a nice and RARE species.. 

it is a terrestrial.  i think if given the chance, it would take to a burrow or hide, however i used to own a Thrixopelma cyaneolum female, and she stayed in plain sight constantly.  not sure if all thrixopelma are like that, but mine was.

i'd keep the substrate dry with a medium sized water bowl filled with water.  should be fine.

yes it likes warm temps, i kept mine around 75F-80F (my T room stayed between those temps)

they are usually very docile, though they'll flick hairs sometimes.  for example, when i opened my cyaneolum's cage, she'd sit still.  when i tried to scoop her up, she'd run a little bit while flicking hairs.. then once i got my hand up under her, she'd chill out and i could hold her, with her walking around slowly on my hand.

yep, they are pretty simple to care for. 

if you get one, you better show us some pics!  thrixopelma is a nice genus!
maybe jeremy (cheetah13mo) could chime in.. he owns a lot of thrixopelma's, more than i ever have

--dan--


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 29, 2008)

*thanks for help*

Thank you very much for the help, i will surely get it this week then!


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan pretty much covered it.
One more thing to add. When I open the deli cup, my little sling will stick it's butt in the air. It's pretty cute


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 29, 2008)

bliss said:


> if you get one, you better show us some pics!  thrixopelma is a nice genus!
> maybe jeremy (cheetah13mo) could chime in.. he owns a lot of thrixopelma's, more than i ever have
> 
> --dan--


Thanks Dan. Good job too. I don't have much to add to what anyone else has said. The only thing I'll add is that all Thrixoplema can be kept in the same manner. Based on that, I'll post this link to a write up I did for Thrixopelma pruriens. All Thrixs can be kept the same way. Congrats on the ockerti. Very nice looking T.

Thrixopelma pruriens care and info


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 29, 2008)

Well thanks a lot ppl for the great help!!! Really appreciated! I will surely get my spideling today!!! YAY!


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got my thrixopelma ockerti!!! YAY!!!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats. You're going to post a pic for us,,,right?


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yes!!! As soon as she smiles at me i will take a picture!


----------



## WRXspecR1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dreamslave, congradulation this is a nice specie. I got a T. ockerti from Tarcan some months ago. All I can say so far is that they have a great appetite and love to kick hairs. 

Btw I'm from quebec, if you have more question you can send me a pm.

here's mine:












One molt later:


----------



## bliss (Sep 30, 2008)

WRXspecR1...  you make me jealous! :drool:

-dan-


----------



## spiders4life (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I kan join on this one  







T ockerti

Ill post som T pruriens pics when i get the one i have ordered on Friday 

Congrats with your specimen og this cool spider Dreamslave.

Regards Mikael


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll probably catch it for not using the search engine, but is this an Australian species?  I've never heard of it.

--the nature boy


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 30, 2008)

Nah, but it's NW (Peru).


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey WRX, The colors of your T. ockerti are awesome after the molt. I didn't know it could look like that!


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 30, 2008)

Eraisuithon said:


> Nah, but it's NW (Peru).


Thanks.  Should have studied the picture. :wall:


----------



## WRXspecR1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dreamslave said:


> Hey WRX, The colors of your T. ockerti are awesome after the molt. I didn't know it could look like that!


I didn't know myself, it was a nice surprise.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 30, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Thanks.  Should have studied the picture. :wall:


Or the link I posted.


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 30, 2008)

I've heard these have been found living an arboreal lifestyle in the wild... I can't think of the source right now, but I'm certain I've heard this from a credible person.  

Eric


----------



## bliss (Sep 30, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> I've heard these have been found living an arboreal lifestyle in the wild... I can't think of the source right now, but I'm certain I've heard this from a credible person.
> 
> Eric


awesome!  

dan


----------



## WRXspecR1 (Sep 30, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> I've heard these have been found living an arboreal lifestyle in the wild... I can't think of the source right now, but I'm certain I've heard this from a credible person.
> 
> Eric


I was told by someone who own some adults that they are always on the top of their enclosures. Mine is still borowing and doesn't seem to web at all but it's only 1" ½.


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 30, 2008)

Same for me, mine stays at the top of the enclosure most of the time! And my GBB does exactly the same! But i have heard that as slings they tend to be semi-arboreal and then as adults things get back to normal!


----------



## Dreamslave (Sep 30, 2008)

He we go, my first pic of my Thrixopelma ockerti sling!!! Enjoy!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice, it'll settle down and probably start to do some digging soon. Congrats.


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 1, 2008)

You can find the information in this article written by the guys originally collecting this species: 

Schneider, Frank & Auer, Hans-Werner; 2008. Thrixopelma ockerti Schmidt, 1994 - Natürliche Verbreitung, Haltung und Zucht im Terrarium. Arachne 13 (1), 4-10.

In their account they tell that no specimens could be found in the ground even after meticulously searching in more than one trip. The species were eventually found living all together arboreally. Probably an adaptation to the annual floodings of the floodplain in which the species can be found.

Regards
Søren



GoTerps said:


> I've heard these have been found living an arboreal lifestyle in the wild... I can't think of the source right now, but I'm certain I've heard this from a credible person.
> 
> Eric


----------



## maxi_kdu (Oct 1, 2008)

And this is mine






He used to dig a lot,but he dwells well on the ground now...


----------



## bliss (Oct 1, 2008)

woot!  very nice!

--dan--


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 1, 2008)

When I first got my little sling, it stayed at the top of the deli cup all the time.
Now it pretty much stays on the ground.


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is my little guy


----------



## Dreamslave (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow i hope my sling will look the same after her next molt!


----------



## carl (Feb 2, 2009)

here's my lil girl... she's abt 2.5" 

she's a bit skittish and would readily flick but she's really gorgeous


----------



## Dreamslave (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice pics Carl! This topic had been sleeping for a while!  
I will try to post new pics if my ''small monster'' doesn't want to kill me or the camera first! Mine surely isn't like bliss said, seems pretty skittish and attacks anything that gets in its enclosure! And its bloody fast! hehehe

But i just love it, really awesome t!


----------



## carl (Feb 2, 2009)

tnx dreamslave... :razz: 

mine is on the  docile side but she does flick her hairs at me when she's doesnt want to be disturbed..

here's ava hanging out on my hand


----------



## Dreamslave (Feb 2, 2009)

Woah super cute t!!! hehehe

I will try to convince mine later today to let me take a few pics! lol


----------



## carl (Feb 2, 2009)

Dreamslave said:


> Woah super cute t!!! hehehe
> 
> I will try to convince mine later today to let me take a few pics! lol


cant wait to see your ockerti.. post a pic as soon as u get one


----------



## gumby (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow beautiful I have to say I wouldnt mind getting my own little Thrixopelma ockerti. How big do they get? Their body types look like a few of my dwarf Ts. but that isnt the best thing to go off.


----------



## Dreamslave (Feb 2, 2009)

They max out in size around 4 ½ to 5 inches and have a lean build.


----------



## gumby (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome Ill have to see if I can find a good price on one Ive been on a spending spree lately but I think this T looks like an awesome addition. I saw a few on the boards today but I dont really want to get one at .25" I like them a little bigger about .75" and up. I wouldnt mind geting one around 4" either though. Do they kick a lot of hairs they look fairly docile?


----------



## Dreamslave (Feb 2, 2009)

Well if you read at the beginning of this topic seems like bliss's one is on the docile side and doesn't often kick hairs. Same for Carl. But for me seems like mine has some OBT genes inside it! Doesn't kick hairs just wants to kill anything that gets inside its enclosure! LOL


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2009)

Both of mine are handleable. Very little hair flicking but mostly they like to stick the hiney up in the air. Both of mine are at the 2 1/2 mark also. Enjoy


----------



## carl (Feb 2, 2009)

cool t's cheetah13mo

i agree, my ava wouldnt flick right away but she likes to raise her rump.

@gumby
ockertis are really gorgeous, imho you have to see one in person because pictures dont give them justice


----------



## gumby (Feb 3, 2009)

ok im sold now I just need to find one


----------



## felmor (May 1, 2011)

guys, i wonder about the adult size of this one? this one is a very gorgeous, I should look for one or two!


----------



## Dave (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad to see a thread on this subject. I have a female wrapping an egg sack right now. Because of the rarity of the species, I'm finding it difficult to find info on care of the egg sack. 

Has anyone bred ockerti and would care to give info on the eggs? Gestation, temps, humidity, length of time before removing from the female, etc would be a great start and help.

btw, very interestingly enough I saw courtship behavior that I've never witnessed before in T's with ockerti!


----------



## felmor (Jun 29, 2011)

my T. ockerti never wanted to be on ground, trying to live as arboreal, i haved yet rehouse her, I guess I'll do it now. lol


----------



## Valko (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi ;

I received a gift 4 T. ockerti born into 2011/02 and I would like just to know the rate of humidity to be had and if the substrate must be wet, a little or not ? 

Thank you for your assistance.
Cordially


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 26, 2011)

The search is your friend:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=36794


----------



## Valko (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi ;

The link does not work and was not fluent in English I allowed myself to ask directly.
I try but I obviously could not find a record of maintenance.

Sorry for the inconvenience but good when there is not much need for help :sarcasm:

I apologize for my English but I use the Google translator :biggrin:


----------



## Crysta (Aug 26, 2011)

I keep my spiders soil semi-moist. The top is slightly dry, but not really. Crumbly moist? 
This species enjoys trees and higher places. 
Humidity in my enclosure is around 80-90% or more depending on the day. (estimate)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valko (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi ;

Crysta thank you very much for your information and photo, it really helps.

Cordially


----------



## nikki9093 (Jan 28, 2012)

still would not mind others who have these to post how they care for theirs. i keep mine on dry soil, but one corner is wet. im thinking about just wetting everything down. cant seem to get the humidity quite right yet either. 60ish. cant put her in the tank with the versi. the enclosure is too big. blocked one side so less ventilation. keeps steadyu at 60ish. lol. my room is at 75 most times. always at 70 or higher. shes eating and moving around. should i put a hide in there? shes on the ground most of the time and i have a branch in there. idk. still not that much info on here (and YEAH, i DID use the search button), a bunch of "for sale" very very little info on actual care.


----------



## Obelisk (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep my female with mostly dry cocofiber (though I do sometimes pour some water into the sub). I don't have a hygrometer in there, so I don't know the actual humidity. It's in a 2.5 gallon tank that's set up vertically with a screen lid. Now that it's about 3 1/2" it's out and about all the time, only running to hide when I open the tank. I also have a much smaller male, which I keep in a 32 oz cup with more moisture.


----------



## bchbum11 (Jan 31, 2012)

From my research on the species, it is located in area that has severe seasonal rains. That's why they are semi arboreal... The spiders are on the ground for much of the year, then take to the trees when annunal flooding occurs. I haven't had any problem with raising mine in an open screen topped aquarium with weekly mistings. The substrate goes bone dry mid week. They seem pretty hardy and able to adapt to a wide range of humidity, but appear to have a pretty strict set of climate cues for reproduction.


----------



## nikki9093 (Mar 16, 2012)

well, as i have had my girl for about two months now, she is, i believe in heavy pre-molt. i THINK she has a molting-mat down. its like a cup that she made last night and its high on the sides but open at the top. shes just sitting there.  the webbing is new, as i have not seen her do this cup-like web before. so, any info about molting habits would be nice. will go do the "search thing"  too.


----------



## arachnidsrva (Mar 16, 2012)

The T. Ockerti's are so programmed it's ridiculous

It's always funny to open up a container with a juvie in it, then open an adult container and 
watch them do the same thing. it's the exact same ritual everytime. 

Once they get to adult size that same practice is even more strange.

They stick their rumps up in the air and sway them up and down / back and forth
but when you look at them from the side, it actually looks like a smashed/dead tarantula

That's got to be one of the most bizarre defense mechanisms i've seen in Tarantulas

It looks like it fell from five feet and went splat into the substrate - 

I'll make monica take some pics of the full size adult - the dark red coloring is amazing
it'd be funny to photoshop an adult and juvie doing the same thing - just to compare

thats my two cents! 

 - aaron


----------



## Jenthevet (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a juvie T. ockerti.  It is about 2.5" legspan and has molted twice but of course, the molt is all twisted and I can't tell the gender yet.  It has a hardy appetite, LOVES to kick hairs but runs first, and hides during the day under a large leaf I have in the enclosure.  It drinks well from a small bottle cap.  I keep it on a blend of peat/coco fiber/soil and just keep the bowl filled.  My T room is about 72-78 all the time and humidity is around 30-50%.  It's been doing great!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not really a rare species in my opinion... Tarcan has good size T. ockerti for less than $50


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 17, 2012)

4 years back (when the thread was started) it was, lol, sign of the times I guess...


----------



## derp105 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is this a good kinda beginner tarantula?


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 7, 2012)

derp105 said:


> Is this a good kinda beginner tarantula?


Don't dig up crusty old threads.
They kick hairs a ton and seem pretty skittish, but I've never had trouble with mine.


----------

